
Iran’s Ban on Telegram That Was Intended to Facilitate Domestic Spying Backfired - underthebreach
https://twitter.com/underthebreach/status/1246838687045955586
======
zapttt
de-twittified link [https://www.databreaches.net/irans-ban-on-telegram-that-
was-...](https://www.databreaches.net/irans-ban-on-telegram-that-was-intended-
to-facilitate-domestic-spying-backfired/)

